# Depersonalization/Depression/ExistentialDepression?



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Well ive been depressed for the last 2 months now and it seems i have a mixture of every single type. Existential seems to match my symptoms too. It just seems lately like i have been doing tasks in my life doing all the routines that i have to do day in day out there is just no point. I do not see the point in this anymore. I don't see the point in what we do as humans. I don't value life anymore, before all this stuff started death was the worst thing that could possibly happen. But now i just do everything for the sake of it. And when im depressed which i am 24/7, if its not an episode, its just neutral, which means basically i am never happy. I occasionally laugh but i do not feel the humour inside me, even if i find it funny. Other than that im never happy. Where as even when i had BAD DP, i still had occasional bursts of happiness. The DP has faded even more now, but its still there 24/7 no damn break. Can anyone relate, can anyone tell me if this type of depression is recoverable ? Or can anyone tell me if depression alone is recoverable for that matter.

Seems everywhere i look i see different answers. Some say its chronic and you suffer till death. I hope it is recoverable, but just like all this weird shit that's happening to me, naturally i want to get well..But really if its not, its not. As much as it pains me, screw it. Because if i found out it isn't as much as id like to top myself, as much as i feel suicidal, im not going to give in. I refuse. I refuse to be its bitch. I refuse to be anybodies bitch. But in the end, it would be nice to know if there was happiness at the end. If there was light at the end of the tunnel. Because embracing this everyday, to take it head on, to tackle it, to continue to fight, its nice to know that you can do it with recovery right.

Is depression recoverable? Even if its a chemical imbalance?


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Sorry that you are so down today lately.

*I don't see the point in what we do as humans*

We try to survive and find/make meaning for our lives. This is true whether you have DP, depression, or are perfectly happy (the latter is just easier).

*Seems everywhere i look i see different answers*

Lots of opinions and different experiences. In the end you have to work out your own niche/solutions - find the things that work best for you.

*Is depression recoverable? Even if its a chemical imbalance?*

Yes it is. Like many illnesses, it can recur, but most people find solutions and enjoy life. Some find medication very helpful. You seem to be suffering major depression right now. Does your doctor offer anything to help?


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Fluke, this could have been written by myself. Each word of it. I am struggling with existential depression for a month now myself and I know how horrible that is. I also constantly think: Isn't everything we humans do absolutely pointless? We put action after action to make our days until we die. Maybe we produce new little humans, who start this pointless procedure all over again.

You have asked a question and my personal answer is: Yes. It can be cured.

I can just talk about German articles and research on this topic, but I am sure it is similar in other countries as well. There is a very small percentage of therapy resistent depression (I can look that up if you want me to). One episode of depression mostly heals without future problems, but you remain vulnerable to new episodes. The more episodes you had, the more likely will you get another. But I have read that they have a lot of methods and therapies even for therapy resistent depression- not to cure it, but to help the patient to nevertheless lead a quite good life.

Your attitude towards all that is wonderful! Keep it up!!! I am sure we will all be happy again one day


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Yes it is. Like many illnesses, it can recur, but most people find solutions and enjoy life. Some find medication very helpful. You seem to be suffering major depression right now. Does your doctor offer anything to help?*

Saw her today to get a prescription i didn't mention what's happening considering im still pretty stable. She seems like she wants to get me off it soon which i am getting worried about. I was thinking about asking to go up to 30mg but im not too sure if that's a good idea. Speaking of which is there any antidepressants i can go on that you believe are safe for DP? I keep hearing bad things about ssris here.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

Gypsy85 said:


> Fluke, this could have been written by myself. Each word of it. I am struggling with existential depression for a month now myself and I know how horrible that is. I also constantly think: Isn't everything we humans do absolutely pointless? We put action after action to make our days until we die. Maybe we produce new little humans, who start this pointless procedure all over again.
> 
> You have asked a question and my personal answer is: Yes. It can be cured.
> 
> ...


Hey gypsy have you got any of the links for the german articles? That sounds interesting.

*Your attitude towards all that is wonderful! Keep it up!!! I am sure we will all be happy again one day







*

Lets hope


----------



## Visual (Oct 13, 2010)

Fluke said:


> *Yes it is. Like many illnesses, it can recur, but most people find solutions and enjoy life. Some find medication very helpful. You seem to be suffering major depression right now. Does your doctor offer anything to help?*
> 
> Saw her today to get a prescription i didn't mention what's happening considering im still pretty stable. She seems like she wants to get me off it soon which i am getting worried about. I was thinking about asking to go up to 30mg but im not too sure if that's a good idea. Speaking of which is there any antidepressants i can go on that you believe are safe for DP? I keep hearing bad things about ssris here.


I am guilty of discouraging SSRIs for DP (sorry about that) but actually some people do get help from them. And they are not particularly any more 'dangerous' than other meds - so you don't need to be afraid.

Everyone has their favorites, which sometimes is don't take anything.

Since you have been diagnoses with GAD, treating anxiety is top. How is your anxiety now? (I realize depression seems to be biggest thing but often the two are connected).

Curious info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Generalized_anxiety_disorder

"Generalized anxiety disorder has been linked to disrupted functional connectivity of the amygdala and its processing of fear and anxiety"

The amygdala has a lot of dopamine neurons and I have less anxiety using dopamine agonists (increasing dopamine) - but this isn't usually tried.

Gabapentin or Lyrica are useful for this sort of thing (another favorite of mine) - this is used for GAD.

You should let your doctor know how depressed you feel now. Why does she want to get you off what you are taking?


----------



## Gypsy85 (Sep 23, 2010)

Hey Fluke,

just choose the German google (www.google.de) and type in "Depression". You will get hundreds of pages and I would say 99% are very optimisitic and promising.

Good luck


----------

